# Amare pics and yeah he is 6'9 , lol



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sheeesh!








If Amare is 6'9 is Boozer 6'2?
















Odom is supposed to be 6'10 :uhoh:








Something I noticed during the Puerto Rico game was that Amare clearly had a couple of inches on Okafor judging by the height of their shoulders when they stood up during a timeout.








Scrimmage against Puerto Rico.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dude has 3 inch lifts in his shoes. I heard it on spanish ESPN.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Dude has 3 inch lifts in his shoes. I heard it on spanish ESPN.


Trolling action at full throttle today huh?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

uh, have you no depth perception? both odom and boozer are not standing at the same depth as amare in either of those pics.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah, he's a lot closer to the camera there...no legit argument...


and that Okafor one isn't valid either, they're both slouching.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Odom is like 2 feet behind Amare maybe.

And sure Boozer is in the backgroud a bit but it isn't like he looks just a few inches smaller because of that.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Every picture has Amare standing closer to the camera than the guy he's "taller" than. That picture of him dunking is nice but I don't see how that magically makes him bigger than 6'9. If these pictures help BigAmare convince himself that Amare is seven feet tall, more power to him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't know how tall Stoudemire is or how tall people are arguing he is, but showing pictures where he is closer to the camera than all the other players and saying that makes him taller just isn't a good argument.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

In the second last picture Shawn Marion is standing closer to the camera and is clearly smaller despite Amare really slouching. And Marion is like 6'7 or a shade taller.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Dude needs to bulk up.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

The Odom comment is just plain ridiculous. You can clearly see that Amare is standing at the center of the free throw line, while Odom is standing at the edge of the key, half-way towards the sideline (that's a lot more than two feet away). Of course he'll look smaller when he's that far away. The funny thing is, he doesn't even look that much shorter, and that's quite a distance.

As for the Boozer picture... I'm surprised you didn't mention LeBron James in the background. Amare looks a foot taller than him there so that should make him 7'8"-10", right?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Who cares how tall he is? No one could stop him last year, and I don't think he shrunk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know, Amare always looked a legit 6'10 to me.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


I think its pretty clear from this picture that Amare's vertical is about 8 inches.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Dude needs to bulk up.


No he doesn't. He is ripped. He should just keep staying toned and do his cardio. He will keep most of his tremendous athleticism by not bulking up, but continuing to tone his body, similar to what KG has done.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Amare pics and yeah he is 6'9 , lol*



> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> I think its pretty clear from this picture that Amare's vertical is about 8 inches.


:laugh:


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Amare has really broad shoulders


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Terrible thread


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Pan Mengtu just trashes everyone's team cept his. I don't even know if he has a damn team, it seems like he always makes a comment to piss people off on the board.
:devil:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Amare looks skinny, but ripped in the first pic. Anyways, I always though that he was 6'10.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

:nonono:


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Terrible thread


 :yes:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> No he doesn't. He is ripped. He should just keep staying toned and do his cardio. He will keep most of his tremendous athleticism by not bulking up, but continuing to tone his body, similar to what KG has done.


KG makes up for it by being 7'0" and playing more a small forwards game. Amare is average to below average height for a power forward, but plays like a strong power forward. He would be a monster if he got really thick.

He can stay ripped and bulk up at the same time.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Pan Mengtu just trashes everyone's team cept his. I don't even know if he has a damn team, it seems like he always makes a comment to piss people off on the board.


I'm not trashing the Suns. Or Amare. I simply think he needs to get bigger to be the player he can be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't see 6'9 - 6'10 as being undersized at all for a PF. And gosh, his undersize for his position seems to have him really struggling through his first 2 seasons, doesn't it Pan Mengtu?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Amare is not too short, and not undersized at all. His girth needs to increase, though. If you're happy with his numbers from last year, then fine. I don't see them going up a whole lot more unless he bulks up. If you play like Barkley, you need to be big like Barkley (preferably muscle, though).


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

If you aren't going to contribute, don't bother posting. Thanks.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick pic


----------



## Jaywalk (Feb 19, 2004)

How tall is Okafor? In the one with Marion, he looks to be like an inch taller than Amare.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jaywalk</b>!
> How tall is Okafor? In the one with Marion, he looks to be like an inch taller than Amare.


thats what i was thinking, and okafor is actually behind amare, they both seem to be in pretty much the same pose


----------

